# Problem with Blue Rhino lighter.....



## Wareham1013 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was hoping somebody can help me with an issue I'm having with a new triple torch Blue Rhino lighter I recently bought. I love the look and feel of this lighter, but might return it if I can't get this resolved. First, the fluid ran out of this thing within the first two days of owning it. I realized it was running hot, so I adjusted the level to come down a bit. Now, the damn lighter won't work at all. It seems the only way for it to ignite and work is if I have it cranked up to burn hot. Of course, this then causes the fluid to burn out very quickly. And, I mean within a day! Has anybody else had this issue with Blue Rhino lighters? A quality lighter should be able to be adjusted to work at lower levels, as well as high. My local shop will have no problem allowing me to return/exchange this, but again, I love the feel and look. Would rather resolve the issue then get rid of it. How long should a triple torch lighter's fluid last if you average one/two cigars a day? Can you turn down the level of a triple torch lighter to be softer, but still consistent? Thanks in advance for any suggestions....


----------



## Gotalite.net (Nov 14, 2009)

Most torch lighters burn through fuel quickly. A triple torch lighter burns a LOT of fuel, if you are having difficulties with your new torch I would definitely recommend returning it. 

I think a triple torch lighter, using 2-3 times a day for around 10-15 secs should last at least a week.


----------



## Wareham1013 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gotalite.net said:


> Most torch lighters burn through fuel quickly. A triple torch lighter burns a LOT of fuel, if you are having difficulties with your new torch I would definitely recommend returning it.
> 
> I think a triple torch lighter, using 2-3 times a day for around 10-15 secs should last at least a week.


Thanks and I agree. Unfortunately, I'm getting two days at most with the use you stated. Again, when I turn it down to reduce the flame and fuel consumption it won't stay lit.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a triple flame fuel waster sitting in a drawer. I can get two lights out of a fill. It might last a week if I was only incinerating the cigarettes of strangers.

Get yourself a single flame. I get about a week from my Xikar Executive (depending).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a Blue Rhino sitting in a drawer mostly because I use a Xihar now, but I remember that it did use a lot of fuel. Got about 2-3 cigars before it ran out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Go for the scratch buy a Dupont X-Tend last lighter you will ever buy. Unless of course you lose it.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the red Blue Rhino triple flams (hat tip Heartfelt Industries), and it lasts twice as long as the cheapo triple I got free when I got my first humidor. The flames are about an inch long upon lighting. I love this lighter. Maybe your burners need cleaned a little for it to light a smaller flame. Open the cap and blast some butane into the burner holes. Or, maybe you aren't filling it up all the way? Maybe your's is broken. I dunno, mine works great.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Gotalite.net said:


> Most torch lighters burn through fuel quickly. A triple torch lighter burns a LOT of fuel, if you are having difficulties with your new torch I would definitely recommend returning it.
> 
> I think a triple torch lighter, using 2-3 times a day for around 10-15 secs should last at least a week.


+1 Lighters are pretty fickle. You don't really want to start out with a problem. Have you tried bleeding it out and refilling? Bleed it out is when you take a knife or whatnot and press the butane refill pipe. You can hear it expelling air. Sometimes while filling it (if you pump the butane can) you can get air trapped in the reservoir. Where yes, air does burn, it doesn't burn as well as butane.

Also do you only use it for 10-15 sec? I know I sure as hell don't. I roast the foot and that takes at least 20 sec, not to mention the fact I light up after. I probably burn my lighter for about 30 sec + each light.

Good Luck


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Which model Blue Rhino do you have? It's just the nature of the beast that* triple flame lighters go through a lot of juice* and when the tank starts getting low they tend to sputter.


----------



## fazpoly (Jul 12, 2017)

RE: I purchased a Blue Rhino Matte Silver Double Torch Butane Lighter. It came with a guarantee which in part states that if purchased within 2 years and you have mechanical problem Blue Rhino will exchange it for one of equal value. The lighter will not light. I have followed all of the lighting instructons and it will not light. I would like to exchange it, but I do not know whom to contact. I tried Big Kitchen and they stated to go to the manufacturer. Does anyone have Blue Rhino's customer service number or an address or any way to contact them directly? Thanks.


----------

